# Suns New Look 2014



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> This just in...Purple will still be a primary or secondary color for the Suns starting in 2013-2014 - just a darker shade (think current Hornets' Deep Purple). Orange will be the dominant color, but the Suns will use two shades.


Not sure if anyone here has been interested in the re-branding saga, as foreshadowed by the new court, but I read this on another board from a poster involved in apparel design. Pretty good news to me. I thought PHX was getting rid of purple altogether based on the court, but it seems it's being kept. Actually not outlandish considering the updated logo still features purple.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks! I wouldn't have minded the abandonment of purple or lessened. But it is only still in the logo. 


I just did a search with that quote and he also said that



> That's what I meant - two shades of Orange, along with Dark Purple and Black (Dark Yellow, and two shades of Gray are also in there).





Good to hear. I like the Orange and Black. Hope they did a good job with it though.


----------

